# Dove osa sta cippa 4 ebbasta.



## Tebe (2 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiamo parlato tanto. In macchina. A pranzo. Sul cantiere e ci siamo. Intesi.
Soprattutto quando poi nel tardo pomeriggio, ritornando verso l'autostrada mi ha detto.
- Hai ragione a pensare che non sia corazzato per certe cose, ma  ricordi quando ti ho raccontato di quella ragazza che mi ha sconvolto la vita da giovane?-
Io boccheggiavo sul sedile. Avevo la pancia tonda e piena. Mi ha fatto fare un pranzo luculliano. In certi momenti mi sono sentita   con mio padre.
Stesso occhio critico. Stesso controllo su quello che metto nel piatto. Per poi dirmi alla fine -Tebe..ma davvero mangi sempre così?-
-Ti paio una con problemi di alimentazione?-
-No, ora decisamente no. Se andremo a cena devo assicurarmi che la carta di credito funzioni.-
Ma dicevamo.
-Tu forse hai ragione a pensare che io non sia corazzato e bla..-
L'ho fermato. Ricordo bene la tipa che gli ha aperto un mondo, come lui abbia rinunciato a lei, a quel grande amore, in nome di una futura famiglia che lei non voleva. Di un matrimonio. Di una donna più consona alla sua educazione stile ottocento.
L'amore in quel caso non ha vinto. Hanno vinto altre cose.
-Tu sei molto simile a lei- (ma va????)- ha pensato un attimo infilandosi in autostrada.- e se ti avessi incontrato ora senza avere preso quella decisione e quella batosta allora faresti bene a preoccuparti perchè probabilmente mi prenderei una "cotta", ma così non è...e poi hai messo dei paletti non detti molto chiari...-
Ho spalancato gli occhi -Io paletti?-
-Si. non mi cerchi. Non mi chiami. Le tue mail sono sempre finalizzate al sesso, a parte quando mi parli delle piante, ma per il resto...possiamo anche farlo duecento volte ma c'è poco fuori da un motel...-
-beh ma scusa...non è vero. Ti ricordo che tu proprio in motel sganci bombe emotive  e ogni volta che cerco di capire di più entri nella cripta...-
-Perchè capisco che cominci a vedermi come un panda da proteggere.-
-Per me è strano che tu abbia avuto bisogno di chiederti se mi avresti  frequentata ufficialmente. ma ti pare che io mi sia fatta questa domanda?-
-Te la sei fatta e hai risposto no e ci credo. Non dai segnali diversi.-
-Ma  ovvio che non do segnali diversi, a che pro? Io sono traditrice e tu no. Tu hai bisogno di mille sovrastrutture emotive per darti il via libera e...senti. Prometto di non vederti più come un panda da proteggere. va bene?-
-E allora...-
-Allora cosa?-
-nente relazione anche se le volte fossero sei? O sette. O dieci. O mille.-
-Non allargarti che non ti regge il fisico e non è una battuta. a cosa stai pensando Man? vuoi un soffocotto mentre guidi?-
-Tebe smettila è pericoloso...-
-ahahahahah! non hai nemmeno messo in conto che stessi scherzando...allora sono credibile come signorina di facili costumi...-
-Tebe...-
-Si?-

Motel.
E.
Sogghignando. Proprio sogghignando. ha cominciato a spogliarsi. La giacca mannara. la cravatta. La camicia. I pantaloni.
Imprigionata e baciata. E mentre continuava  ha detto.




-_Usami_.-


Ieri è stato un sesso a me conforme. La volta più bella. 
Nuda e cruda. Senza discorsi.





vabbè, ma tanto son topo

:mrgreen:


----------



## erab (2 Ottobre 2012)

io



di quello lì







non! mi! fi! do!!!


----------



## Eliade (2 Ottobre 2012)

L'intimità ora anche fisica, per me, fanno già di quello che state vivendo, una relazione.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ho la memoria buona,in uno dei primi post scrivesti''con lui non prendero'mai un caffe'..figurarsi un pranzo o una cena''...invece ci sei cascata.Non e'piu'una scopata e via..e' relazione parallela..un secondo matrimonio.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57;bt5918 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho la memoria buona,in uno dei primi post scrivesti''con lui non prendero'mai un caffe'..figurarsi un pranzo o una cena''...invece ci sei cascata.Non e'piu'una scopata e via..e' relazione parallela..un secondo matrimonio.


loth...di caffè ne abbiamo presi a iosa e il pranzo di lunedi eravamo in cinque. Pranzo lavoro come ne farai tu molti.
E non siamo andati a cena. Ho cenato a casa.

Dove ci sono cascata con la cena?

flap flap


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade;bt5916 ha detto:
			
		

> L'intimità ora anche fisica, per me, fanno già di quello che state vivendo, una relazione.


hai ragione Sibilla. Da ieri l'intimità è anche fisica.

Bellissimo!!!!:festa:

se tutte le relazioni sono così allora va bene. E' una relazione.
Che non impegna se non una volta al mese con quasi niente nel resto dei giorni.

Perfetto!:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt5920 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione Sibilla. Da ieri l'intimità è anche fisica.
> 
> Bellissimo!!!!:festa:
> 
> ...


Quoto:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Francamente non capisco a cosa serva tutta questa smania di definizione

Ovvio che se Manager riesce trasportare la sua_ forma mentis_ lavorativa anche nella faccenda *Tebe* non c'è nulla da temere da lui


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5922 ha detto:
			
		

> Francamente *non capisco a cosa serva tutta questa smania di definizione*
> 
> Ovvio che se Manager riesce trasportare la sua_ forma mentis_ lavorativa anche nella faccenda *Tebe* non c'è nulla da temere da lui


E' proprio la smania di definizione che mi mette i dubbi.
Il voler trovare gli estremi per definire un rapporto "non relazione" mi 
fa pensare che inconsciamente si sia già arrivati alla conclusione che è 
una "relazione"


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

state parlando due lingue diverse. Tanto è vero in quanto non vi intendete neppure sui sostantivi. Io la vedo così: tu stai indicando ad un inuit vissuto in un igloo  una sedia... e lui guardandola vede una slitta fatta male. Perchè ignora proprio a livello genetico cosa sia una sedia e non ne immagina neppure l'utilizzo.


----------



## Eliade (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5925 ha detto:
			
		

> state parlando due lingue diverse. Tanto è vero in quanto non vi intendete neppure sui sostantivi. Io la vedo così: tu stai indicando ad un inuit vissuto in un igloo  una sedia... e lui guardandola vede una slitta fatta male. Perchè ignora proprio a livello genetico cosa sia una sedia e non ne immagina neppure l'utilizzo.


:quoto:


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5925 ha detto:
			
		

> state parlando due lingue diverse. Tanto è vero in quanto non vi intendete neppure sui sostantivi. Io la vedo così: tu stai indicando ad un inuit vissuto in un igloo  una sedia... e lui guardandola vede una slitta fatta male. Perchè ignora proprio a livello genetico cosa sia una sedia e non ne immagina neppure l'utilizzo.


Hai ragione. Perfettamente.  ma l'ho capito solo lunedi.
Perchè siamo stati tante ore insieme, quindi abbiamo sviscerato un sacco di cose e alla fine ci siamo detti esattamente cosa hai scritto tu.
Non ci capiamo. Sui basilari. Sul sentire. Sul vivere le cose. Ma.
A questo punto è come se fosse caduta una cappa dove ci siamo capiti un pò di più.
E dove si potrà osare senza...avere timore di.

stamattina mi ha mandato una mail con il link di una canzone.
L'ho ascoltata e ho sorriso, poi ho continuato a fare le mie cose, dimenticandomene.

Un ora dopo, quando sono tornata al pc c'era ancora la mail aperta e ho pensato che avevo "letto" quella mail con la leggerezza che volevo da subito.
Ovvero un gesto carino e basta da accantonare immediatamente.
Prima invece l'avrei letta come un gesto carino di qualcuno che stava andando un pò in acido sentimentale e questo mi faceva aumentare l'ansia.

e sono sicura  che anche man stamattina me l'abbia mandata sapendo con certezza che l' avrei presa con...leggerezza appunto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt5933 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragione. Perfettamente. ma l'ho capito solo lunedi.
> Perchè siamo stati tante ore insieme, quindi abbiamo sviscerato un sacco di cose e alla fine ci siamo detti esattamente cosa hai scritto tu.
> Non ci capiamo. Sui basilari. Sul sentire. Sul vivere le cose. Ma.
> A questo punto è come se fosse caduta una cappa dove ci siamo capiti un pò di più.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Arianna (3 Ottobre 2012)

una cosa in comune ce l'avete
siete entrambi egocentrici
entrambi avete bisogno di godervi la vita diversamente

diversamente fedeli


----------



## Eliade (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt5933 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragione. Perfettamente.  ma l'ho capito solo lunedi.
> Perchè siamo stati tante ore insieme, quindi abbiamo sviscerato un sacco di cose e alla fine ci siamo detti esattamente cosa hai scritto tu.
> Non ci capiamo. Sui basilari. Sul sentire. Sul vivere le cose. Ma.
> A questo punto è come se fosse caduta una cappa dove ci siamo capiti un pò di più.
> ...


 Io non la vedo così...
E' sicuramente un gesto carino, ma che è fatto per esprimere un qualcosa, un pensiero, un'attenzione, un'interesse (indipendentemente dal testo).
Non dirmi che credi all'esistenza di un gesto carino fine a se stesso.....perché mai farlo per una persona con la quale non c'è nulla al di fuori del motel?


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade;bt5938 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non la vedo così...
> E' sicuramente un gesto carino, ma che è fatto per esprimere un qualcosa, un pensiero, un'attenzione, un'interesse (indipendentemente dal testo).
> *Non dirmi che credi all'esistenza di un gesto carino fine a se stesso*.....perché mai farlo per una persona con la quale non c'è nulla al di fuori del motel?


Se ci credesse (veramente) non si farebbe tutti questi problemi.
Man può dire quello che vuole ma i fatti lo smentiscono... ancora una volta.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade;bt5938 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non la vedo così...
> E' sicuramente un gesto carino, ma che è fatto per esprimere un qualcosa, un pensiero, un'attenzione, un'interesse (indipendentemente dal testo).
> Non dirmi che credi all'esistenza di un gesto carino fine a se stesso.....perché mai farlo per una persona con la quale non c'è nulla al di fuori del motel?


Esprime attrazione ed affetto. dove sta il problema?
Se il giorno prima faccio sesso con un uomo che non è uno sconosciuto mi viene da pensarci e magari gli mando qualcosa che mi ricorda ilm omento, le sensazioni. Non basterà questo a far pensare che lo amo follemente spero
Certo che fuori dal motel c'è qualcosa. Mica siamo macchine senza cuore, o meglio non tutti lo siamo......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt5939 ha detto:
			
		

> Se ci credesse (veramente) non si farebbe tutti questi problemi.
> Man può dire quello che vuole ma i fatti lo smentiscono... ancora una volta.


Boh


----------



## erab (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt5943 ha detto:
			
		

> Esprime attrazione ed affetto. dove sta il problema?
> Se il giorno prima faccio sesso con un uomo che non è uno sconosciuto mi viene da pensarci e magari gli mando qualcosa che mi ricorda ilm omento, le sensazioni. Non basterà questo a far pensare che lo amo follemente spero
> Certo che fuori dal motel c'è qualcosa. Mica siamo macchine senza cuore, o meglio non tutti lo siamo......


Attenzione, stiamo parlando di un uomo.
Un uomo manda canzoni ad una donna se:
1) è sentimentalmente interessato
2) teme di perdere il giocattolo


----------



## Eliade (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt5943 ha detto:
			
		

> Esprime attrazione ed affetto. dove sta il problema?
> Se il giorno prima faccio sesso con un uomo che non è uno sconosciuto mi viene da pensarci e magari gli mando qualcosa che mi ricorda ilm omento, le sensazioni. Non basterà questo a far pensare che lo amo follemente spero
> Certo che fuori dal motel c'è qualcosa. Mica siamo macchine senza cuore, o meglio non tutti lo siamo......


Innanzitutto farfalla, ti chiedo di non estremizzare. Non ho mai parlato di folle amore...

Il problema sta che non dovrebbe esserci. Non ci dovrebbe proprio essere l'esigenza di esprimere un qualcosa già espresso in motel...gli innamorati lo fanno, non i trombamici (come dovrebbero essere loro, per così dirci).
 Fammi capire, perché devi mandargli un qualcosa che ti ricorda quel momento se per te quel momento non deve uscire fuori dal motel?
Il non riuscire a dimenticare quello che è successo il giorno prima è sinonimo di emozioni forti...un po' al di la della semplice attrazione/affetto.

Senti abbi bontà, un trombamico ce l'ho anche io...però non mi mando canzoni la mattina e non ci sono tutti i risvolti intimi/mentali, ci sentiamo sporadicamente, è completamente diverso dal rapporto man-tebe: ok è stato bello, piacevole, baci qua, baci la...ci sentiamo in settimana, ci prendiamo un caffè giovedì? "Si ok, a giovedi"....
STOP.
Mail, canzoni, reggere la borsa mentre si va in bagno, cercare insieme la musica, mandare sms mentre si è al mare con i figli....Ma che è sta roba? 


Poi scusa, quest'uomo è così impegnato tra l'Italia e Parigi, ma trova il tempo per  stare con lei fino alle 10 di sera di un giorno della settimana, va in motel di domenica (e i figli? nemmeno la buona notte gli da?), intimità e tutto...e ancora credi che per lui non sia un qualcosa di più importante di attrazione e affetto? 

Quoto erab.


----------



## Eliade (4 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt5945 ha detto:
			
		

> Attenzione, stiamo parlando di un uomo.
> Un uomo manda canzoni ad una donna se:
> 1) è sentimentalmente interessato
> 2) teme di perdere il giocattolo


Quoto...ma non riferito alla canzone, per tutta una serie di attenzioni che non mi convincono..


----------



## erab (4 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade;bt5947 ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto...ma non riferito alla canzone, per tutta una serie di attenzioni che non mi convincono..


La canzone era solo l'ultima della serie


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt5945 ha detto:
			
		

> Attenzione, stiamo parlando di un uomo.
> Un uomo manda canzoni ad una donna se:
> 1) è sentimentalmente interessato
> 2) teme di perdere il giocattolo



E quindi?
Se fosse la seconda? Più che giocattolo direi  la sua isola felice, una cosa a cui tiene....
Date per scontato che lo faccia per amore


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade;bt5946 ha detto:
			
		

> Innanzitutto farfalla, ti chiedo di non estremizzare. Non ho mai parlato di folle amore...
> 
> Il problema sta che non dovrebbe esserci. Non ci dovrebbe proprio essere l'esigenza di esprimere un qualcosa già espresso in motel...gli innamorati lo fanno, non i trombamici (come dovrebbero essere loro, per così dirci).
> Fammi capire, perché devi mandargli un qualcosa che ti ricorda quel momento se per te quel momento non deve uscire fuori dal motel?
> ...



Non condivido quasi nulla......
Mi spiace
Se vado a letto con un uomo, il giorno dopo mi piace ricordare quello che c'è stato,. Se una canzone mi ricorda un momento del nostro incontro, dove sta il problema nel farglielo presente.
Anche i miei amici mi reggono la borsa se vado in bagno
Se passo una serata con il mio amico del cuore e il giorno dopo vedo in tv qualcosa che mi ricorda un discorso, un gesto gli mando un sms con tanto di faccina con bacino
Sono sempre più convinta di dare ai termini una valenza diversa da quella che la maggior parte della gente da. 
Quindi sono sicuramente io che sbaglio


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt5954 ha detto:
			
		

> Non condivido quasi nulla......
> Mi spiace
> Se vado a letto con un uomo, il giorno dopo mi piace ricordare quello che c'è stato,. Se una canzone mi ricorda un momento del nostro incontro, dove sta il problema nel farglielo presente.
> Anche i miei amici mi reggono la borsa se vado in bagno
> ...


in questo caso, in questa relazione...no. E allora sbagliamo in due.
Sto ragionando come te. E anche io continuo a non vederci del sentimentale. In quel senso intendo.
La borsa al wc dell'autogrill pure a me la tengono i miei amici.
farfalla ti nomino ufficialmente portavoce Tebano della storia Man-tebina


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt5956 ha detto:
			
		

> in questo caso, in questa relazione...no. E allora sbagliamo in due.
> Sto ragionando come te. E anche io continuo a non vederci del sentimentale. In quel senso intendo.
> La borsa al wc dell'autogrill pure a me la tengono i miei amici.
> farfalla ti nomino ufficialmente portavoce Tebano della storia Man-tebina



:smile:


----------



## erab (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt5954 ha detto:
			
		

> Non condivido quasi nulla......
> Mi spiace
> Se vado a letto con un uomo, il giorno dopo mi piace ricordare quello che c'è stato,. Se una canzone mi ricorda un momento del nostro incontro, dove sta il problema nel farglielo presente.
> Anche i miei amici mi reggono la borsa se vado in bagno
> ...


Premessa, non do per scontato che sia innamorato, dico solo che ci sono tutti 
i sintomi (messaggini dal mare, canzoni dedicate, diversità di trattamento sul 
posto di lavoro, mezze frasi nei momenti di intimità) non conoscendolo posso
anche sbagliarmi, può anche essere che sia il più grande dei paraculi e finga
 solo per rendere il tutto più piccante (ipotesi per assurdo, ovviamente)

Detto questo, continui ad applicare il tuo metro (femminile) ad un uomo, con
una forte predisposizione all' atteggiamento del "capobranco", che con le (chiamiamole) "smancerie" non ha nulla a che spartire.
Per te un gesto come scrivere un messaggio o ricordare un momento non ha
implicazioni sentimentali, per un uomo non è così.
Non sto dicendo che sia follemente innamorato, dico che è o si sta 
infatuando cosa che, per un uomo maturo che ha dedicato una vita alla 
carriera e ad una certa idea di famiglia, almeno così ho capito, rinunciando
anche ad una persona di cui era innamorato, che per di più Tebe gli ricorda, 
può portare a compiere azioni e scelte avventate.

PS: che sarebbero comunque solo è unicamente una sua responsabilità

PPS: se anche a Lothar vengono i dubbi un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt5958 ha detto:
			
		

> Premessa, non do per scontato che sia innamorato, dico solo che ci sono tutti
> i sintomi (messaggini dal mare, canzoni dedicate, diversità di trattamento sul
> posto di lavoro, mezze frasi nei momenti di intimità) non conoscendolo posso
> anche sbagliarmi, può anche essere che sia il più grande dei paraculi e finga
> ...



Lothar non fa testo
gli basta una cena per pensare che si siano innamorate


----------



## erab (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt5961 ha detto:
			
		

> Lothar non fa testo
> gli basta una cena per pensare che si siano innamorate


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

